# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du lịch Mỹ: Tour du lịch New York - Philadenphia - Washington D.C - Las Vegas - Los A

## hainiemtin

Giá tour: 3490 usd

NGÀY 1: VIỆT NAM - TAIPEI 09:00: Quý khác có mặt tại sân bay Nội Bài - Làm thủ tục xuất cảnh đáp chuyến bay CI 78 (10:50 – 13:15) đi TAIPEI, chuyển tiếp chuyến bay CI01 (16 :15- :15) đi New York.

Ăn & nghỉ ngơi trên máy bay NGÀY 2: TAIPEI – NEW YORK (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều) Do chênh lệch múi giờ nên quý khách đến New York cùng ngày (giờ địa phương là :15). Quý khách nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi

NGÀY 3: NEW YORK (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều) Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, đoàn khởi hành tham quan thành phố New York với những địa danh nổi tiếng:

    Điểm 0 hay còn gọi là Ground Zero – Tàn tích của Trung tâm thương mại thế giới sau sự kiện 11 tháng 9.
    Wall Street – sàn giao dịch chứng khoán New York và các trung tâm tài chính ngân hàng - trung tâm tài chính của thế giới. Ăn trưa ở China Town - phố người hoa .
    Time Square – Quảng trường trung tâm New York. Đây là nơi thị trưởng thành phố phát biểu trước công chúng và tổ chức những sự kiện lớn của New York.
    Trụ sở Liên Hiệp Quốc (United Nation) – Nơi làm việc của Hội đồng bảo an và những hội đồng khác của Liên Hiệp Quốc.
    Rockerfeller – Trung tâm thương mại sầm uất, nơi đặc đại bản doanh của kênh truyền hình NBC, nơi tập trung các shop đồ hiệu.
    Đại lộ 5 Fifth avenue – Trung tâm thời trang của nước Mỹ, nơi tập trung các sàn Catwalk và các thương hiệu thời trang thế giới.
    Đoàn đi du thuyền tham quan Tượng Nữ Thần Tự Do – Biểu tượng của nước Mỹ. Đoàn dùng cơm chiều và trở về khách sạn.

NGÀY 4: NEW YORK - PHILADENPHIA - WASHINGTON D.C (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều) Sau khi dùng điểm tâm sáng đoàn đi Philadenphia qua các bang Pennsylvania, New Jersey, Delaware, Baltimore, Virginia. Đến Philadelphia, đoàn dừng chân tham quan chụp ảnh:

    Xưởng đúc tiền xu của Mỹ (chụp ảnh phía ngoài) – Tất cả tiền xu của Mỹ đều được đúc từ xưởng này.
    Chuông tự do – Đây là quả chuông khai sinh nước Mỹ.
    Nhà Độc Lập (Independence Hall) – nơi này diễn ra cuộc họp thống nhất 13 bang của nước Mỹ và là nơi diễn ra rất nhiều sự kiện lịch sử quan trọng của buổi đầu khai sinh Hoa Kỳ.

Sau khi dùng cơm trưa đòan tiếp tục khởi hành về Washington D.C Nhận phòng và dùng cơm chiều, nghỉ ngơi.

NGÀY 5: WASHINGTON D.C - LOS ANGELES (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều) Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn tham quan Washington D.C:

    Nhà Trắng (chụp ảnh bên ngoài) – Nơi làm việc của đương kim tổng thống, nơi đón tiếp nguyên thủ quốc gia
    Điện Capitol - Tòa nhà lưỡng viện Hoa Kỳ.
    Nhà tưởng niệm Jefferson - Tổng thống thứ 3 của Hoa Kỳ, người thảo ra bản Tuyên ngôn độc lập nổi tiếng của Hoa Kỳ. Nhà tưởng niệm Lincoln - Tổng thống tài năng nhất nước Mỹ, người đã có công thống nhất 36 bang của Hoa Kỳ và đặc biệt là việc phá bỏ chế độ nô lệ. +. Đài tưởng niệm Washington (chụp ảnh từ bên ngoài) - Tổng thống đầu tiên của Hoa Kỳ.
    Bảo tàng Hàng Không và Không Gian Hoa Kỳ - Nơi ghi lại lịch sử phát triển của ngành hàng không. Sau bữa chiều, đoàn đi Los Angeles nhận phòng khách sạn.

NGÀY 6: : LOS ANGELES - LAS VEGAS (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều) Sau khi dùng điểm tâm sáng, khởi hành đi Las Vegas dùng cơm trưa, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Buổi chiều tham quan các công trình kiến trúc khách sạn hiện đại và lớn nhất trên thế giới: New York – New York, MGM, Tropicana, Paris, Mote Carlo, Treasure Island, Bellagio...Xem show cướp biển, nhạc nước, thử vận may tại các sòng bài lớn nhất thế giới, thưởng thức các chương trình show Jubille hòanh tráng (chi phí tự túc).

NGÀY 7: LOS ANGELES - LAS VEGAS (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều) 06:00: Chuông điện thoại báo thức, ăn sáng tại Khách sạn.
Nếu quý khách muốn tham quan các tour tự chọn đi Grand Canyon, xin vui lòng báo trước với HDV để đăng ký mua vé riêng. Vui lòng báo trước 1 ngày cho HDV.
07:00: Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan đập thủy điện Hoover lớn nhất nước Mỹ và hồ Mead cung cấp thủy điện cho toàn vùng Tây Nam nước Mỹ, Las Vegas, Arizona ... Lên xe trở về China Town, Las Vegas. 13:00: Đoàn tự do mua sắm hàng hiệu tại outlet factory và mua hàng điện tử. Buổi tối quý khách có thể thưởng thức các live show đặc sắc về đêm: "Le Rêve" tại Wynn với hàng trăm nữ vũ công cũng là VĐV bơi lặn chuyên nghiệp xuất hiện ngược trên mặt nước (vé tự túc trên 100$ và phải đăng ký trước), hoặc Show "O" tại Bellagio (vé mua trước 3 tháng hoặc phải xếp hàng trước tiếng)

NGÀY 8: LAS VEGAS - LOS ANGELES - LITLE SAIGON (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều) Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, xe đưa đoàn trở về Los Angeles, dùng cơm trưa trên đường đi. Đến Los Angeles đoàn tham quan Litle Saigon – khu thương mại của người Việt, Disney city - khu vực bán hàng lưu niệm. Đoàn cùng cơm chiều, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi và tự do sinh hoạt.

NGÀY 9: LOS ANGELES – SEA WORLD Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa đoàn khởi hành đi San Diego – Thành phố đông người Việt sinh sống xếp thứ 4 của tiểu bang California, tham quan: Cây cầu đẹp tuyệt đẹp bắc qua vịnh San Diego, tham quan khu biệt thự lộng lẫy. Sea World – công viên nước, thế giới đại dương với hơn 000 loài sinh vật biển độc đáo, lộng lẫy

NGÀY 10: HOLLYWOOD - UNIVERSAL STUDIO Sau bữa sáng, đoàn tham quan:

    Đại Lộ Ngôi Sao – nơi lưu danh ngôi sao nổi tiếng trong làng điện ảnh, truyền hình, âm nhạc của Hoa Kỳ.
    Nhà hát Kodak – nơi diễn ra lễ trao giải Oascar. Nhà hát Trung Hoa – nơi công chiếu giới thiệu những bộ phim Hollywood trước khi tung ra thị trường. Nhà hát Disney với kiến trúc độc đáo và kinh phí xây dựng lên đến 10 triệu đôla. Tòa thị chính thành phố.
    Phim trường Universal: Xem nhà ma, Phim không gian 4 chiều Shrek, các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: " Mummy Revenge, Vượt Thác,…". Đoàn dùng cơm chiều và khởi hành ra phi trường đáp chuyến bay CI 007 (01:15-05:30) đi Taipei, nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

NGÀY 11: LOS ANGELES - TAIPEI Hành trình trên máy bay.

NGÀY 12: TAIPEI - VIỆT NAM Đến Taipei, quý khách sẽ chuyển đổi chuyến bay CI 781 (07:30-09:50) về đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất/ Nội Bài, kết thúc chương trình.

+ Liên hệ
CÔNG TY CP TRUYỀN THÔNG DU LỊCH VIỆT 
Phòng Kinh Doanh 

Văn phòng HCM
•	175 Nguyễn Thái Bình, P. NTB, Q. 1, TP. HCM
•	ĐT :Frown: +84 8) 3914 6688 - Fax :Frown: +84 8) 3915 2235
Hà Nội
•	21 Văn Miếu, Phường Văn Miếu, Q.Đống Đa, Hà Nội 
•	ĐT  :Frown: +84 4) 3512 3388 - Fax :Frown: +84 4) 3512 2769
Hoa Kỳ
•	15751 BROOKHURST ST, Suite # 203 Westmintes CA 92683
•	ĐT  :Frown: 714) 775 9999 - Fax: (714) 775 5820 - Cell: (714) 713 1524

----------

